# New Truck Fever Dodge 1500 Or 2500?



## elf-hunter (Mar 21, 2005)

We are currently looking for a new tv for our 21RS. What's the difference between the Ram 1500 and 2500 when it comes to towing? (other than the tow capacity). The 1500 has a hemi with 3.93 gears and it looks like the 2500 has the same hemi engine with 4.10 gears. I've gotten a quote for the 1500 at $27K (gotta love the employee pricing right now) and a quote of $34K on the 2500. Anyone been successful getting dodge to drop the price any lower than that? Both trucks a loaded with all the options (don't wanna skimp on anything after camping in an outback









We were originally looking at the Titan, but Dodge's pricing is too good to refuse.

Thanks
elf-hunter

3000 miles in the Outback so far this year!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We got our 04 Ram 1500 in our signature last August for 25,500. We got it from Dave Smith motors in Kellogg Idaho, reported to be the worlds largest dodge dealer.

When we purchased ours there must have been 500 trucks to pick from!

Dave Smith Motors Web Site


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Agree with CA, if Kellog is not to far to go, then Dave Smith would be the place. As an alternative, Kendall in Lewiston, ID and Eugene, OR are pretty much matching the price (Kendall). My 3500 SLT with diesel was 34k last March.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My 2500 diesel, Laramie package (read the rest in my signature line) was 36,000 before financing and what-not.

Good luck and go 3/4 ton!! You never know when you might need to upgrade that camper!!!
















Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Can't answer about the pricing, but if you have the means, I would go with the 2500. Like Jason said, this will allow you more options in the future should you choose to upgrade the trailer, and it will be a much more stable towing platform. This is not to say that the 1500 won't do the job, and would most likely prove to be a fine TV, as I am sure CA will attest.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not throwing a wet towel on the fire... -- but actually the employee discount is actually 25% less discount (according to the Wall Street Journal) then what GM and Dodge was offering rebate and incentive wise just two months earlier.

However with that said, their sales are up 41%. I think the signal this sends to the industry is that people are just tired of haggling with bad dealers and want to pay a flat rate or fixed price instead of being hustled by some evil doer in a polyester suit.

I got my Silverado for 20,700 after rebates and incentives. The MSRP was 31,200. The employees discount price for the exact truck is now 24,800.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I always kind of like the Saturn marketing plan -- here's our lowest price, nothing hidden, no haggling, this is what it's going to cost. I don't like haggling, because you inevitably leave the dealer feeling you were somehow taken. I don't think anyone ever leaves thinking they got the best of the dealer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

vdub said:


> I always kind of like the Saturn marketing plan -- here's our lowest price, nothing hidden, no haggling, this is what it's going to cost. I don't like haggling, because you inevitably leave the dealer feeling you were somehow taken. I don't think anyone ever leaves thinking they got the best of the dealer.
> [snapback]44285[/snapback]​


Thats where Dave Smith is great. You don't haggle there you just get a really great deal.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

My buddy bought a new Dodge 3/4 w/Hemi recently for $29,999. It was a promo deal. Pretty much all the options (no leather). This price was on the sticker!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ghosty, at least for the GM products, you still get any available incentive's and rebates on top of the GMS price. Is it the best price out there. Probably not, I know of at least one dealer within a 1 hour drive from me that I could have gotten that price, or a little better before the sale, all the time, but nothing local.

This just puts all the dealers on an even playing field, and gives you a good idea of who wants your business the most.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

When you get employee pricing (GMS, A Plan, whatever) you always get all available rebates and incentives too. But the dealers will not normally go any lower than that...even if they would go lower without employee pricing. If you let them know that you are qualified for employee pricing, they won't dicker. What the program is, is what you get. But employee prices are generally considerably better than what you could negotiate without employee prices. I hear all the stories in my part of the world....lots of Big Three employees around here.

Bill


----------



## elf-hunter (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for all of the advice. Ah, I wish we could drive to ID to pick up a truck, but we are in central CA (I'm sure the DMV fees would eat up any savings with an out of state vehicle). I'd like to see the dealer drop the prices another $1K since we are repeat customers, but we'll see.

I'm still undecided on the 1500 vs the 2500....


----------



## RosevilleBill (Aug 3, 2005)

elf-hunter said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. Ah, I wish we could drive to ID to pick up a truck, but we are in central CA (I'm sure the DMV fees would eat up any savings with an out of state vehicle). I'd like to see the dealer drop the prices another $1K since we are repeat customers, but we'll see.
> 
> I'm still undecided on the 1500 vs the 2500....
> 
> ...


I'm new to the Outbackers. We're looking at the 21RS and 23RS. I have a 2004 Tahoe and CarsDirect just delivered my new 2005 Dodge 1500 SLT with Hemi to my front door. Cost was 23,820 and then add tax and license which brought it to 26,230 delivered. They found this truck in Fresno and delivered it to Roseville, Ca. Now I'm almost ready for my Outback. I thought about getting a Chevy\Ford\Dodge 2500 with possibly a diesel, but I fully intend to keep my towing weight in the neighborhood of 5500lbs. I couldn't resist the employee pricing. My CarsDirect experience was a rather nice experience. They found the truck I wanted even 2 local "BIG" Dodge dealers couldn't find. I went for the 17" Aluminum wheels (hard to find). All of the trucks at the dealers have the 20" Aluminum Clad chrome wheels of which I personally think are CaCa.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

vdub said:


> I always kind of like the Saturn marketing plan -- here's our lowest price, nothing hidden, no haggling, this is what it's going to cost. I don't like haggling, because you inevitably leave the dealer feeling you were somehow taken. I don't think anyone ever leaves thinking they got the best of the dealer.
> [snapback]44285[/snapback]​


The difference with Saturn is that you haggle over the value of the trade, instead of the price of the new one AND the value of the trade. They do treat people with dignity and respect, though - exactly why I bought where I did. I drove past three other dealers to get to the one I bought from.

Slug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I recently did a build up on the Dodge truck website. I picked everything I wanted, and looked at the total. I got the 2500, Hemi, 4.10 gears,HD Automatic, Quad Cab Thunder Road package, premium fabric seats, etc. Total price was $26,900....afetr a $3000 rebate and Corporate Partner Discount Through my employer (Kellogg's). I didn't really go any further because I am fine with what I have...for now. Next truck WILL be a 3/4 ton...

Steve


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I just bought a 2005 Dodge 1500 w/ hemi. I am pulling a 21rs. You cant tell its back there. If you can afford the extra for the 2500, go for it. Personally I would take the extra money and buy a 28-30 foot TT. The 1500 would still pull it with no problems. If you think down the road you might get a 5th wheel , then I would get a 2500 with a cummins . No complaints with my 1500 , just the stinking gas milage of 9 pulling the TT and 11 in the city. Good luck with whichever you buy !!!!!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

My 2 cents worth on the Ram 1500 vs. Ram 2500 - My brother has the 1500 quad cab Hemi, I have the 2500 Quad cab Cummins. To me, the 2500 is a little rougher (stiffer) on bad bumps, but has a much more stable ride, especially at speed. It handles crisper, corners flatter, and to me, is more fun to drive on twisty roads.
Also, not sure of any mechanical difference, but I think the 2500's brakes seem more solid and willing.
Yes, the Hemi has a little more instant "squirt", but lets hook up trailers, and see who gets there first!







(And who has to stop for gas)








As far as towing, I've towed our 26rs with a Ram 1500, and now with the 2500 Cummins. Both tow fine, but if you can spend the extra$$, the 2500 tows WAY nicer, and much more steady.
Fred


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

All other things aside I would go with the 2500 hands down.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

2500


----------

